
Twelve Virtues of Rationality - jasonwatkinspdx
http://yudkowsky.net/rational/virtues
======
astine
I'm not certain I agree with all of Yudkowsky's 'virtues.' They seem posited
ex-nihilo, without taking cue from themselves.

More importantly, I'm almost positive that he could have expressed himself
more clearly and less ambiguously. This essay has too many words and not
enough content.

~~~
anthonyb
Yeah, he lost me at point 2: "If the iron approaches your face, and you
believe it is hot, and it is cool, the Way opposes your fear. If the iron
approaches your face, and you believe it is cool, and it is hot, the Way
opposes your calm."

I think I see what he means, but the expected payoff from having people waving
irons in your face is always non-positive, so it doesn't support his argument
- ie. if you're rational you should always fear an iron approaching your face.

